# TiVo Suggestions will not record



## HFChristie (Nov 9, 2010)

Just upgraded my Series2 to 1TB drive. Everything hunky dorey, except it refuses to record anything except what I specifically request. I've seen a couple of other posts like this, but nothing on topic on how to resolve the issue.

"Record TiVo Suggestions" is set to Yes
There are only about 30 programs (about 25 hours) recorded, so there should still be room for @1350 more!

I've also gone through a week or two's guide information and tumb rated just about every program, so I know it's got some basis for evaluating programs.

When I go to "Find Programs"->"TiVo Suggestions" I get a purple warning screen telling me what should be here. At the bottom it says the list is blank because the TiVo probably recently restarted.

However, the new drive was installed about 10 days ago, with two restarts since (9 days ago, and 7 days ago) trying to kick start the auto-record. No luck!

Anyone else who had this problem know how they fixed it?  Without Suggestions I might as well have a  basic DVR!!!

Thanks!


----------



## skppr1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not only did TIVO sugestions stop recording, but "recently deleted retains way more than it ever has--right now there are 57! I've check for every setting I can find and have found nothing I can change. What is going on? I have an extra external hard drive storage, so even though I have several season passes that are set to "never delete" episodes, this makes no sense.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

HFChristie said:


> Just upgraded my Series2 to 1TB drive. Everything hunky dorey, except it refuses to record anything except what I specifically request. I've seen a couple of other posts like this, but nothing on topic on how to resolve the issue.
> 
> "Record TiVo Suggestions" is set to Yes
> There are only about 30 programs (about 25 hours) recorded, so there should still be room for @1350 more!
> ...


When you did your upgrade did you copy your software from the old drive or use Instacake on a brand new one? If it's a brand new one you have to give it time. Patience grasshopper!


----------



## skppr1 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the second time that this has happened with my TIVO HD box. The first time, I gave up on it ever being fixed, and then, one day I noticed that the issue had resolved all by iteself and the TIVO suggestion folder was full and the "recently deleted" folder was back to normal size (had grown to almost 100). I have no idea on what might be associated with this dysfunction (no recent changes to the system, etc.) and TIVO support was no help the last go around, so not wasting my time asking. Would love to find out what is causing it and how to correct it though.


----------

